# CCA Lower Laguna Madre Chapter Banquet



## LLM FINADDICT (Jul 1, 2013)

We are excited to say that the CCA Lower Laguna Madre Chapter banquet is one week away!!! We hope everyone has purchased tickets to the banquet or participated in the gun raffle. If you have not and wish to do so, please contact one of us that's on the flyer below. We look forward on seeing everyone there and again thank you in advance for supporting CCA TEXAS!!


----------

